# oh my god...



## GermanGirl

haha I didn't know that my profile still exists! 
My last visit was exactly 2 years ago! 

and if I am seeing all your posts about your pregnancy or second pregnancy I think I need a second baby too :thumb up:

Any Girls here who where pregnant with me? 

how are you girls?
How many weeks are you pregnant? 
What are you expecting ?

I could talk about babys the whole time!
I really missed that forum!


----------



## OhhBabyBump

I didn't get here until 2012 but wanted to say welcome back! :D


----------



## ClairAye

I only joined in 2011, but welcome back! :wave:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I only joined in 2011 but welcome back :) xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

My LO is a little younger than yours. She's three today! And I'm almost 17 weeks with LO #2. I remember seeing you around a bit but not much.


----------



## 060509.x

I only joined 2011, but Welcome back


----------



## x__amour

Welcome back. :D


----------



## GermanGirl

Hellooooo :))))


I didn't even know that there is a teenager parenting forum :O

Wow when i was surfing around there are a lot of girls pregnant with their second child. 

My little boy is still alone :( - i dont know the english word for it :D


----------



## amygwen

Hey! :)
I remember you. It has been quite a long time since I last logged on too. I just decided to a few minutes ago which is why I'm here. I spent loads of time in Teenage Parenting. It's quite sad how it's died down, it used to be crazy busy. 

I had my son, Kenneth on June 5, 2010. I'm now pregnant again and due October 9th. :)

Hope you're doing well!


----------

